# Thyroid Hormone + Growth Hormone



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Quite some time ago, I wrote a book on Anabolics, and since then, I’ve received quite a bit of feedback on it. Some of the information contained in the book is based on the 50-60 profiles I completed for Steroid.com’s main page. As a result, I get feedback on certain portions of the book from [...]

*Read More...*


----------

